# lubricating boxes



## Alex Qualizza (Mar 15, 2014)

Does anyone lubricate there finishing boxes, and if so what do you prefer to use?


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Recommend regular machine oil. Spray-ons like WD-40 can have adverse affects on rubber/urethane parts over the long haul.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What about a silicone spray?


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

We find Silicone to not be as abrasive. The accelerant in the can is a wild card as well. It can sometimes add to the risk of premature failure. Good old fashioned machine or motor oil works best and is far cheaper  We just wipe it on lightly with the corner of a rag.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I used olive oil for years, the only downside was it congealed it winter. Sit it near the heat for 5min and you are good to go. Been using silicone spray for a while now, haven't seen any adverse affects yet.


----------



## steinkii lardaus (Mar 17, 2014)

Your correct. My dad used olive oil and still use olive oil. I don't use any petroleum based products. I use it on rear bazooka seal also. Just a small amount. Thanks for confirmation on this.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Wasn't there guys who would soak their zooks in diesel or something?
I know there was transmission oil, but am I mistaken in saying I read that somewhere?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wasn't there guys who would soak their zooks in diesel or something?
> I know there was transmission oil, but am I mistaken in saying I read that somewhere?


I think this is the guy


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Keke. are you sure that it was not this bloke :whistling2::jester:.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

No.....it was this guy :whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Level5 said:


> Recommend regular machine oil. Spray-ons like WD-40 can have adverse affects on rubber/urethane parts over the long haul.


Not if u use this!:thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Hey Keke. are you sure that it was not this bloke :whistling2::jester:.


I didn't know I am so sexy :blink:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

Vaseline


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What would you know? May I remind you of a thread you started. 

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/boxes-waste-time-3074/


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> What would you know? May I remind you of a thread you started.
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/boxes-waste-time-3074/


Hahaha, Lanox for me, Hasnt caused me any problems but tapepro wouldn't agree with that I hear.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

gazman said:


> What would you know? May I remind you of a thread you started.
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/boxes-waste-time-3074/


still a waste time! especially when am sanding. now I need a portacable sander. and I stiil not making anymore money. fixing high solders. ya I love running boxes. now I got to clean the ****ing things. on my time. ya... jest makes you look faster that's all.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

been fish sanding 3 days now! so don't **** with me.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

eazyrizla said:


> been fish sanding 3 days now! so don't **** with me.


Sandpaper and sponges work better than fish. No wonder it's taken you 3 days to sand. Lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe they are special shark skin sanders:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::jester:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I remember a guy in Omaha that had a bucket with about three gallons of Marvel Mystery oil in it that he kept his tools in.


----------



## Bigdaddypill (Dec 1, 2013)

I know a guy who has been using wd40 for 15 years with the same boxes and zooka. The guy swears by it. That's what i use haven't used it that long but so far so good. But iv'e heard people say don't use it. :confused1:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

gazman said:


> What would you know? May I remind you of a thread you started.
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/boxes-waste-time-3074/


you are so not cool:jester:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

gazman said:


> What would you know? May I remind you of a thread you started.
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/boxes-waste-time-3074/


soo gay.


----------

